# I think I know what I want to model for my first model railroad...



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

I've always been fascinated by model trains and my first introduction happened when my father took out his old set when I was young. Now he didn't model railroad and I don't remember what it was but all I know is that it's long gone sadly. Another influence was the father of a kid I used to play with when I was really young. He had a huge layout and I always loved looking at it. Back then, I didn't pay attention to brand names, track types, technical specs, etc.

So here I am, 38 years old, just relocated to Alabama about 9 months ago, and I'm really starting to get the bug. Maybe it's because of all the trains that run through this state...I dunno. We are renting a townhouse now and will be moving to a home hopefully by the end of next year and part of my house requirements is to have a space for a model railroad. I've decided to go with HO scale as well.

Now the only foreseeable issue I can see with this hobby is that I have ADHD and I run hot and cold with things. I can really be into something and then get away from it for weeks or months at a time then go back. I'm not artistic whatsoever, but my wife is and she seemed interested in designing the scenery. So in thinking about this hobby, it's something that I've always wanted to do and it could be nice to do this with my wife.

Just to give you an idea of my likes, I feel that I have an "old" soul. I love the 40's & 50's eras. I love everything about it, the fact that men wore suits, women were always well dressed, the classic cars, the music and of course the importance of trains back then. I really REALLY love the old EMD E & F units (just got a book about them from Amazon).

So I'm in the research phase and I think I'll be able to model that era but the question is, what railroad line has the most history and would fit perfect in that era? I've done a lot a research and truth be told, I've got information overload. I want to get real world advice from those who are the experts. What suggestions would you have to go with? Of course the big thing is, will I be able to get the required pieces or do I need to change my parameters a little. I've been researching this forum a lot but didn't find what I was looking for. Any websites, books, etc that you recommend for me to read to help build a realistic model railroad would be extremely appreciative. 

One additional note, I do also like the idea of incorporating modern era trains at some point as well.

Thanks and sorry for the novel.

Chris


----------



## jesteck (Apr 15, 2014)

OMG! An artistic wife who not only supports the idea of the trains but is also willing to help with scenery design! Sounds like a perfect marriage, especially if she's willing to risk her nails dipping her hands in the plaster, paint, and glue along the way. The era you seem to prefer was the "golden age" of the RRs, before Amtrak, Conrail, or even Penn-Central were formed; railroads had distinct identities and livery. On a national scale, PRR and NYC were pretty much kings in the East and bitter rivals pre-merger; Rio Grande and Santa Fe in the West, and dozens of successful roadnames in between; you could choose almost any one or several of them to model. Availability of certain engine types or styles (as well as rolling stock) is an obvious concern, but Walther's catalog ( I used to call it the dream book) will give you a pretty good idea of what's available, though they've been going more and more to featuring Walthers- branded stuff. Hint: Back in the '80s I ALWAYS had a current Walthers' Big Book; I always bought the things I found in it from my local hobby shop cheaper, even "special order" stuff. Check the individual RR historical societies on the web for details on engines, rolling stock, and operations (signals and switching, for example). You have time to do the research. Take good notes.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I would suggest Historical Societies for the roads that run through your area of interest and work backwards to the '40s and '50s. Should get a pretty good idea of what was running then and what kinds of power and rolling stock they used. The ones jestrek suggested would certainly be a good starting point. Most take some "Modelers Liberty" in their layouts so what apples to you should work. Realistic operations and equipment has some wiggle room.  

If you want to see what is available just check E bay it's a good resource as is Walthers.

Sounds like the railroading may just be the ticket for you and your wife, but I'd do small sections at a time so if you leave it for a time you can pick it right back up. 

Magic


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Does your wife lend out? :laugh: As to what RR to prototype, what geographical area interests you the most? Do you like the wide open spaces of the plains? Mountains? Rural? Cities? I am doing the Pennsylvania RR in the early 50's around the Altoona area. I have a pretty large space to work with so my design is incorporating lots of industries with the associated spurs. My interests are switching and serving industrial clients. Although watching prime movers hauling long freights or heavy passengers fly by is neat to watch that will get boring in a hurry. My layout will satisfy my want to have switching and yard activity, as well as some passenger service and freight hauling. I have no desire to have a large urban setting. I'd rather have some mountains, rivers, bridges and small towns as scenery. But those are my requirements and desires. Good luck with yours.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Chris, I join the chorus applauding your choice of era. The pre and
post WWII US had so much railroad and industrial activity that lends
itself to very enjoyable modelling.

The post WWII era also gives you the opportunity to mix famed
steamers and diesels pulling well advertised luxury passenger trains.

Don


----------



## Burbs (Mar 28, 2014)

jesteck said:


> OMG! An artistic wife who not only supports the idea of the trains but is also willing to help with scenery design! Sounds like a perfect marriage, especially if she's willing to risk her nails dipping her hands in the plaster, paint, and glue along the way.





golfermd said:


> Does your wife lend out? :laugh:


I am very fortunate that she is interested in helping me. She loves doing that all that "artsy" stuff and she's very talented, so hopefully it works out well...ya never know!!! 

You guys have really provided some great feedback so far. In reading the posts, I definitely want to include a working yard as well because that is an area of interest for me. As for geographical areas, that's a great question. I hope that once I settle on what railroad line I want to go with that question will be answered.

I just started reading *Electro-Motive E-Units and F-Units: The Illustrated History of North America's Favorite Locomotives* and it's providing some great information and I'm only a few pages in. http://www.amazon.com/Electro-Motive-E-Units-F-Units-Illustrated-Locomotives-ebook/dp/B0074I5QPA/ref=dp_kinw_strp_1

I think as I read more of this book, it will help paint a clearer picture of where I want to go with my setup. To your point DonR, in what I've read so far, a steam engine mixed in would work well to and that's something I am very interested in doing.

Chris


----------

